
EPA Rule to Ban Car Modification - ptaipale
http://www.thenewspaper.com/news/48/4894.asp
======
Vexs
This seems kinda pointless. Engine-modified cars represent a tiny, tiny
portion of the total population, and probably contribute a rounding error to
the pollution. Sure, go after pickups that "roll coal", but going after people
that want to install a cold-air intake or larger exhaust is just odd.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
I agree, but the article claims aftermarket parts are "$36 billion dollar a
year industry" which seems like more than a rounding error... It does strike
me a tricky issue to address, ensuring air quality is very important, but
having some ability to fix and modify your own vehicle seems worth protecting.

~~~
jandrese
That number almost certainly includes off-brand replacement parts that don't
substantially change the performance of the vehicle. Stuff like third party
mufflers to replace the OEM muffler when it rusts out.

On older cars your options for repair parts are often either the junkyard or
aftermarket companies like Dorman.

~~~
shaftway
> "Anyone modifying a certified motor vehicle or motor vehicle engine for any
> reason is subject to the tampering and defeat device prohibitions of this
> section and 42 USC 7522(a)(3)."

IANAL, but it reads to me like you wouldn't be able to do that on one of these
cars. The manufacturer could stop offering the muffler and you wouldn't be
able to use a third party replacement whether it substantially changes the
performance of the vehicle or not.

------
cmdrfred
"Certified motor vehicles and motor vehicle engines and their emission control
devices must remain in their certified configuration even if they are used
solely for competition or if they become nonroad vehicles or engines,"

Am I reading this right? Have a part go bad? You have to buy the OEM, not the
aftermarket that is half the cost. If I'm correct, this is nothing but a money
grab for the automakers.

~~~
ptaipale
It's a money grab for suppliers of original parts, but it is also a control
point and power grab for many authorities.

A specific point that interests me is modification of engine control software.
This can actually both improve performance _and_ decrease pollution _at the
same time_ , and it would be prohibited in the USA.

(I'm not in the USA, but I am still concerned by this because the same things
tend to float across the Atlantic.)

------
gumby
Relax: this doesn't try to ban aftermarket _repairs_ with non-OEM parts
(presumably they would qualify as certified configuration if the replacement
had similar performance).

Fail to relax: this does prohibit _changes_ which, as Vexs has pointed out,
have to be a source of _de minimus_ amounts of pollution at worst. I'm
especially intrigued by the "off road" provisions since you have until now
been able to make off road mods that render the car not street worthy (e.g.
remove the safety belts or brake lights or whatever).

And what will mfrs put under the certification umbrella? Surely you can
disconnect the antenna that reports performance and use information to the
manufacturer...?

------
avelis
I am all for being green and taking steps to better the environment. However,
if the goal is to deter a behavior, wouldn't this be better accomplished by
passing a carbon tax?

Also, does this only apply to ICE aftermarket parts? Would supposedly EV parts
not apply?

~~~
7952
I would guess this is to do with health impacts of toxic emissions rather than
co2 in particular.

~~~
ptaipale
But if I read it right, it also applies to all modifications, even if they
have no impact on any emissions, toxic or not, or even if the modifications
reduces those emissions.

